# TruckCraft TC140 Tailgate spreader replacement



## HLCjohn (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello! We have a TruckCraft TC140 Tailgate spreader replacement for sale. We have listed it for $2,200. We are located in Grove City, Ohio. Please reach out with any questions!


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

nice clean spreaders ,great company to buy from, thanks for the meyers pumps


----------



## QCL (Oct 21, 2017)

Do you still have spreader? Im interested and located in pgh


----------



## HLCjohn (Sep 18, 2017)

QCL said:


> Do you still have spreader? Im interested and located in pgh


We do still have it! Feel free to call John at 614-875-6400 or email [email protected] to discuss.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Sold


----------

